# Tas Bike motor drive wheel



## Ross (Sep 3, 2015)

Any innovative home rehab on Tas drive wheel....after market? Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2015)

I reamed out a inline skate wheel and cemented also with weather strip adhesive.


----------



## Ross (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks...anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

